# pro box tops



## sweetbaby

Just got a new polaris crew 900 with a pro box top. When you have the stereo on and you turn the light bar on it knocks the stereo out. Any reason why, or anyone know to fix it? Sux at nite with lite on an no jam..


----------



## D.L.

Just got mine a month ago and haven't had that issue? Mine will disconnect from Bluetooth randomly and stop playing on the aux cord sometimes too. For that much money I expect more:headknock


----------



## Game-Over

sweetbaby said:


> Just got a new polaris crew 900 with a pro box top. When you have the stereo on and you turn the light bar on it knocks the stereo out. Any reason why, or anyone know to fix it? Sux at nite with lite on an no jam..


Pulling too many amps? Wiring issue? I have a couple of probox tops and haven't had any issues with them at all. Call em up and let us know how they handle it.


----------



## Hotrod

They are very over priced for what they are


----------



## Hotrod

Its cheaper to get a plastic roof, polaris roof, a light bar mounted to the cage, and a Wetsounds speaker bar would be ideal. Depending on how loud you want to go. Then a speaker bar in back with some wake tower speakers, amp, and bluetooth


----------



## sweetbaby

finally talked to them an they are very smart--- people. no percent given but indicated that alot of them do have problems. ask if they were trying to fix the problem and was told if they knew how to fix it they would. was told alot of BS and that they were selling alot of tops so they had no problem. if i had known all this, i would have never wasted all that money. besides that, the top slopes to the front so all the rain water falls in the cab (your lap) and that, that is polaris's fault not theres. top is about 3 inches higher in the back an flat in the front. needs to be the other way around. they could not understand that at all an said that was not there problem. what a waste of money. would do the route like hotrod said...


----------



## StinkBait

No experience with light bars, do they have a ballast? If so it is causing interference. I had the same problem with my pro box and got this advice

The cure was to put in an isolator, 2nd battery, and a clean ground straight from the 2nd battery. All accessories on bat 2, hid's, winch and starter on bat 1. All is good now. Before you spend all of this extra money, try running a wire to your negative batt post then take the other end along with the stereo ground and screw them straight to the frame. 1 of these two WILL fix your problem.


----------



## WildCard07

My radio reception goes out when I turn the light bar on as well. I wasn't very impressed with their customer service. I installed mine myself and called with an issue. My top wouldn't fit right due to the power plug being located too close to the mounting bolt. Was told that they have never had this problem and all pieces are CNC cut. Was told I should have had my dealer install it and I wouldn't have had this problem. I told him if they would have cut the hole for the power plug in the right place I wouldn't have had that problem either. Managed to make it fit in the end. Other than that I am happy with the top, but there are certainly cheaper options out there.


----------

